
Ask HN: How do you perform online learning for Production ML systems? - mailjenil
My workflow for batch&#x2F;offline training takes a day. I have a use case where I want to aggregate feedback from last hour and perform online learning.<p>How would you do it in Production ML system serving live traffic?
======
tixocloud
To answer this well, there are a few additional details needed: 1\. How often
does the model need to be retrained? 2\. What's the output of your model? 3\.
You say training takes a day - if you had the parameters, how long does it
take to process?

